# Polaris 2009 550xp



## bruteforce3 (Apr 20, 2012)

Do yall think my 2009 polaris 550xp would be a good bike to mudride with? Im either gonna put tires and snorkel on it or get a 03 honda foreman


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

should be a very capable bike... 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/24-polaris/17593-2012-550-polaris.html

^^ look at the one in there


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

I'd rather the Polaris. You'd be happy with it.










Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## bruteman19 (Jan 14, 2012)

The Polaris will get the job done for sure.


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Polaris no doubt! They do require a little more up keep than a honda But are a much more capable machine in the mud!


----------

